# embedded multilateralism = θεσμοποιημένος πολυμερισμός (στην εξωτερική πολιτική) ή πολυμέρεια [με ενδοφορουμική πλειοψηφία υπέρ του δεύτερου]



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Στις διεθνείς σχέσεις. Είναι και βιαστικό, λέει η φίλη που πήρε από το κινητό της.

embedded multilateralism

Έχουμε κάτι πρόχειρο, πριν αρχίσει το σκάψιμο;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Multilateralism is a term in international relations that refers to multiple countries working in concert on a given issue.

Στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη:
*multilateralism. «Πολυμερισμός».*
1. Διεθνής οικονομική πολιτική που αποσκοπεί στην απελευθέρωση του διεθνούς εμπορίου από τις δεσμεύσεις των διμερών συμβάσεων (bilateralism), και στην ανάπτυξη της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας κάθε χώρας με βάση τις αρχές του συγκριτικού πλεονεκτήματος (comparative advantage). Βλ. και World Trade Organization. Πρβλ. regionalism.
2. Άσκηση εξωτερικής πολιτικής με πνεύμα συνεργασίας, με σύμπηξη συμμαχιών, συνασπισμών κλπ. Πρβλ. unilateralism.

Multilateralism: *πολυμερισμός* στην ΕΕ, *πολυμέρεια* αλλού (αν κι αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο multilaterality).

Για το embedded (ενσωματωμένος) πρότεινα «θεσμοποιημένος» (institutionally embedded, οπότε για το _societally embedded_ έχουν _κοινωνικά θεσμοποιημένος_).


----------



## sarant (May 29, 2008)

Παιδιά, ο "πολυμερισμός" είναι όρος της χημικής τεχνολογίας που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και δεκαετίες, είναι η διαδικασία με την οποία παράγονται τα πολυμερή, π.χ. αντίδραση πολυμερισμού, θερμοκρασία πολυμερισμού κτλ. Polymerization αγγλιστί. Ξέρω ότι σε ορισμένα κοντέξτ θα βόλευε να μην υπήρχε ο χημικός όρος, αλλά υπάρχει -και εγώ τουλάχιστο θα το θεωρούσα μαργαριτάρι να δω 'πολυμερισμός' για το multilateralism.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Sarant για τη λέξη "πολυμερισμός" που είναι πασίγνωστος και κοινότατος όρος της Χημείας.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Ε και τι έγινε; Έχει η χημεία αποκλειστικότητα στη χρήση του όρου; Υπάρχει περίπτωση, εκεί που μιλάμε για διεθνείς σχέσεις, να νομίσει ο άλλος ότι περάσαμε σε συζήτηση για το πολυπροπυλένιο; Αφού έχουμε _διμερείς_ και _πολυμερείς σχέσεις_, ο _πολυμερισμός_ είναι αναπόφευκτος (και λόγω αντιστοιχίας, καλύτερος από την _πολυμέρεια_ — να αλλάξετε τον _πολυμερισμό_ της χημείας σε _πολυμεροποίηση_, ορίστε μας). Τα λεξικά και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες (και τα αγγλικά και πολύ περισσότερο τα ελληνικά) είναι γεμάτα λέξεις με διαφορετικές σημασίες σε διαφορετικά γνωστικά πεδία, π.χ. _μετάπτωση, παραλλαγή, αναστολή_, ο περίφημος _λόγος_ κ.ο.κ. Είναι απλώς άλλη μια περίπτωση του αγγλικού γλωσσικού ιμπεριαλισμού, που αυτοί παίρνουν απ' όλους (λατινικό multilateralism, ελληνικό polymerization) και εμείς τρέχουμε να τα βολέψουμε.


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2008)

Πάντως, αν πρόσεξες, ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης τον πολυμερισμό τον βάζει σε εισαγωγικά, παναπεί αναγνωρίζει το αδόκιμο. Υπάρχει φυσικά ορολογικό πρόβλημα, δεν είναι το πρώτο που προκαλείται από τον "γλωσσικό ιμπεριαλισμό και την αδυναμία της ελληνικής να δανειστεί από το λατινικό κοινό ταμείο, αλλά εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ μαργαριτάρι τον θεσμοποιημένο πολυμερισμό και λιγάκι με παραξενεύει που μπαίνει στον τίτλο χωρίς επισήμανση ότι κατά πολλούς είναι εσφαλμένο. 

Εγώ θα έβαζα θεσμοποιημένη πολυμέρεια, μια και στα ελληνικά το μπέρδεμα διαδικασίας και κατάστασης είναι κάτι που μας ταλανίζει, ε, ας το εκμεταλλευτούμε και μια φορά κι ας βάλουμε την πολυμέρεια ν' αποδίδει και το multilateralism και το multilaterality.


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2008)

Πολύ περισσότερο που η πολυμέρεια χρησιμοποιείται ήδη για το multilateralism από τα καθ'ύλην αρμόδια ευρωπαϊκά θεσμικά όργανα, π.χ.
_εκτιμώντας ότι η ΕΕ και η Ινδία αποτελούν τις μεγαλύτερες δημοκρατίες στον κόσμο και με κοινή δέσμευση την προσήλωσή τους στη δημοκρατία, την πολυφωνία, το κράτος δικαίου και την πολυμέρεια των διεθνών σχέσεων συμβάλλουν στην παγκόσμια ειρήνη και σταθερότητα,_ (multilateralism in international relations έλεγε το ξένο)
ή
_Στο επίπεδο της εξωτερικής δράσης, η ΕΕ διατηρεί τη δέσμευσή της υπέρ της πολυμέρειας_ 
ή
_λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι μια ισχυρή και λειτουργική σχέση μεταξύ ΕΕ και ΗΠΑ αποτελεί ζωτικό εργαλείο για τη διαμόρφωση της παγκόσμιας ανάπτυξης προς το συμφέρον των κοινών αξιών και με βάση την αποτελεσματική πολυμέρεια και το διεθνές δίκαιο·_ (effective multilateralism)
ή
_λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η πολυμέρεια παραμένει ο καλύτερος τρόπος για την αναγνώριση και την αντιμετώπιση των απειλών
_
και άλλα αναρίθμητα.

Βέβαια, για να είμαστε πλήρεις πρέπει να πούμε ότι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις το multilateralism αποδίδεται ως πολυμερής προσέγγιση, ενώ επίσης ότι κάποιοι αποδίδουν "πολυμέρεια" το pluralism, αντί για πολυφωνία ή πλουραλισμό.

Ωστόσο, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να πει "πολυμερισμό"


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2008)

Και πάλι συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η πολυμέρεια είναι προτιμότερη από τον πολυμερισμό.


----------



## kabuki (May 30, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με την Αλεξάνδρα.
Ενδεχομένως να μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον "πολυμερή χαρακτήρα".


----------



## Elena (May 30, 2008)

Αν και συμφωνώ με το Νίκο και την Αλεξάνδρα (χημείας, βιοχημείας, μοριακής βιολογίας κ.λπ.) και παρά το ότι η πρώτη σκέψη πριν διαβάσω όλο το νήμα ήταν η ίδια, αφού το γράφει ο Κουλουμπής -έχουμε και το «μονομερισμό», δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να το χρησιμοποιήσει και μεταφραστής (σε εισαγωγικά ακόμα καλύτερα):



Οι «σχολές σκέψης» που κατά καιρούς αναπτυχθήκαν υιοθέτησαν διάφορες ετικέτες: Ρεαλιστές αντιπαρατάχθηκαν στους Ιδεαλιστές۬ υπέρμαχοι του διεθνούς παρεμβατισμού διασταύρωσαν τα ξίφη τους με τους νοσταλγούς του αμερικανοκεντρικού απομονωτισμού۫ πιο πρόσφατα, ο διάλογος μετακινήθηκε ανάμεσα στους *θιασώτες του «μονομερισμού» και τους υποστηρικτές του «πολυμερισμού»۬ * τέλος, ο πόλεμος για την εξουδετέρωση του Σαντάμ Χουσέιν ανέδειξε τους νεοσυντηρητικούς επιτελείς του προέδρου Μπους, με κύριο εκπρόσωπό τους τον υφυπουργό άμυνας Πωλ Γούλφοβιτς και τους πανίσχυρους υποστηρικτές του στα πρόσωπα του αντιπροέδρου Ντίκ Τσέινι και του υπουργού άμυνας Ντόναλντ Ράμσφελντ.


http://www.eliamep.gr/eliamep/content/home/media/opinions/2005/preemptive_war/el/


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2008)

Ελενα, και ο Κουλουμπής το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά, που σημαίνει ότι το έχει για λύση ανάγκης, σαν τον άλλο που έβαλε "υποφορά" το suffering (εκ του υποφέρω). Δεν μου φαίνεται πως μπορούμε να το προκρίνουμε σαν θεμιτή απόδοση για γλωσσάρι ή βάση ορολογίας.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Θα νομίζετε στο τέλος ότι τον έχω πρωτοξάδελφο τον _πολυμερισμό_ και τον υποστηρίζω τόσο πολύ. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχετε πρόβλημα με αυτόν καθαυτό τον όρο, αλλά με το που θυμίζει χημεία. Δηλαδή, αν δεν υπήρχε ο όρος της χημείας, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

Επίσης δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι ασήμαντη η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην _πολυμέρεια_ και τον _πολυμερισμό_: η _πολυμέρεια_ περιγράφει κάτι που ισχύει, ο _πολυμερισμός_ μια τάση, μια αρχή, ένα πιστεύω (δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι στα αγγλικά γίνεται πάντα η διάκριση) — με αυτό το σκεπτικό η «θεσμοποιημένη πολυμέρεια» θα ήταν ανακριβής σύμφραση, αφού αυτό που θεσμοποιείται είναι η αρχή.

Δεν θεωρώ ότι οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι έχουν ταχθεί οριστικά υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου όρου: μια αναζήτηση του «πολυμερισμού» (σε όλες τις πτώσεις) μαζί με π.χ. εξωτερική + πολιτική ή διεθνείς + σχέσεις δίνει αρκετά ευρήματα, με κορυφαία την ανακοίνωση της Επιτροπής με θέμα «Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη: η επιλογή του πολυμερισμού» του Σεπτεμβρίου 2003, που αλλού μεταφράζεται και με «πολυμέρεια». Θα βρείτε και πολλά κείμενα εκτός ΕΕ που δεν είναι μεταφράσεις.

Τα εισαγωγικά στις πρώτες εμφανίσεις του νέου όρου συμβολίζουν ακριβώς τον δικό σας δισταγμό να τον δεχτείτε σήμερα. Έχει όμως ήδη περάσει ο αρχικός δισταγμός εκείνων που τον χρησιμοποιούν από τότε. Και ο Κουλουμπής έπαψε να βάζει εισαγωγικά. (Και στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη δεν θα υπήρχαν αν τα είχα προσέξει νωρίτερα. :) ) Κυκλοφορεί και σε τίτλο βιβλίου χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Δεν ξέρω σε τι αναφέρεται, όχι πάντως στη χημεία.





Αν λοιπόν βάλουμε την _πολυμέρεια_ στον τίτλο, θα έπρεπε να μπει η _πολυμέρεια_ σε εισαγωγικά.

(Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι την απορία την έβαλα κυρίως για το embedded...)


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2008)

Σύγχυση μπορεί να υπάρξει, ολοφάνερα, για παράδειγμα σ' έναν τίτλο που δίνεται χωρίς πολλά συμφραζόμενα. 

Λιγάκι που το κοίταξα, υπάρχουν πράγματι ανευρέσεις και από κείμενα ΕΕ που αποδίδουν το multilateralism με το *πολυμερισμός, αλλά είναι πολύ λιγότερα. Και η ΙΑΤΕ δίνει πολυμέρεια / πολυμερής προσέγγιση.

Και αντίστροφα, όταν δώσεις πολυμερισμό στο γκουγκλ θα βρεις συντριπτικά υπερέχουσες τις χημικοτέτοιες ανευρέσεις. Επομένως, το να ενισχύεται (χωρίς αποχρώντα λόγο κτγμ) η μειοψηφούσα τάση, μονο μπορεί να επιτείνει τη σύγχυση. 

Μπορείς να συστήσεις τον όρο στη φίλη σου, αλλά πρέπει να της πεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που άμα το δουν σε κείμενο θα το θεωρήσουν μαργαριτάρι. Και δίκαια κτγμ.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2008)

Να κι ένα βιντεάκι υπέρ του πολυμερισμού των εξωτερικών σχέσεων που αλίευσα ως ιδέα στο τρανσλάτουμ. Ανήκει στη σειρά _Humanity Ascending_ της Barbara Marx Hubbard (η οποία δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με τον Μαρξ ούτε με τον γνωστό Χάμπαρντ).


----------



## Elena (May 30, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ελενα, και ο Κουλουμπής το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά, που σημαίνει ότι το έχει για λύση ανάγκης, σαν τον άλλο που έβαλε "υποφορά" το suffering (εκ του υποφέρω). Δεν μου φαίνεται πως μπορούμε να το προκρίνουμε σαν θεμιτή απόδοση για γλωσσάρι ή βάση ορολογίας.



Εσύ είσαι ο ειδικός στα αντιδάνεια, αλλά όποια πρόταση κι αν δεχτούμε τελικά, θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από απόδοση και για το «unilateralism».

Btw: το αν δίνει ή όχι το ΙΑΤΕ αποτελέσματα είναι ένα θέμα...

Domain Trade policy, EU relations 
en Term unilateralism 
Reliability 1 (Reliability not verified) 
Date *25/05/1999 *

el Note SYN/ANT: *Το έχουμε αποδώσει και "μονομέρεια", αλλά στην εμπορική πολιτική καλύτερα "μονομερείς ενέργειες".*;DIV: ΣΜ/ΕΚΜ (25.5.1999) 

Term μονομερείς ενέργειες 
Reliability 2 (Minimum reliability) 
Term Ref. Πρόταση ΣΜ 
Date 25/05/1999


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τον nickel. Καταλαβαίνω την ένσταση περί χημείας, αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να κωλώνουμε κάθε φορά που προσκρούουμε σε ελληνογενή επιστημονικό όρο. Αν το κάναμε, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να γράψουμε σχεδόν κανένα αφηρημένο ουσιαστικό σε κανονικά ελληνικά.

Γουγλάροντας αντιλαμβάνεσαι την περιθωριακή αλλά υπαρκτή χρήση του multilaterality, την οποία επικαλέστηκε (μολονότι υπάρχουν λεξικά που ως τώρα αγνοούν τη λέξη), που όμως από την άλλη μεριά συχνά (όχι πάντα) δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από το multilateralism. Επίσης, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι σε κάποια άλλα συμφραζόμενα ίσως να μπορείς να αποδώσεις το multilater- με πολυπλευρ- (θέλει ψάξιμο αυτών των συμφραζομένων).

Βάζω εδώ όλο το σόι όπως το καταλαβαίνω, να υπάρχει:

multilateral πολυμερής [πολύπλευρος]
multilateralism πολυμερισμός-πολυμέρεια
multilateralist (adj./n.) πολυμερειακός (επίθ./ουσ.), πολυμεριστής (ουσ.)
multilaterality πολυμέρεια [πολυπλευρικότητα]
multilateralize πολυμερίζω (ή περίφραση: καθιστώ...)
multilateralization πολυμεροποίηση (περίφραση γιοκ ή μακαρονοειδής...)

Αντίστοιχα για το σόι τού unilateral.

Για το embedded, πράγματι, δεν ειπώθηκε λέξη!


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Στην πρώτη ανάσα λέω να πιάσουμε επίσης τον _διμερισμό_ και τη _διμεροποίηση_. (Με μια πρώτη ματιά ζαλίστηκα...)


----------

